# Uber in Glasgow



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

hi guys 

Signed up for uber in Glasgow !
Seems to be better than my previous private hire . Getting charged 25% commission but receiving £1 per completed job which seems to work out about £20 pounds more a week to them than my weigh in at old company.you guys getting charged the same ? Plus any tips on how to get the best out of the system ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi,

Hows it going in Glasgow? I notice your getting charged 25% seems a bit steep!. As far as the extra £1 a job goes that wont last long it will be reduced to 50p then zero. Are they offering a minimum hourly guarantee?. We have had a minimum hourly guarantee of £10 net in Newcastle that finishes end of this week. Uber Newcastle works out we were doing £15 an hour so no need for it. Today I was on £4.80 per hour so dont know where they get the figures from. Whos running the office Hadrien and Damian?


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi there ! 
Thanks for replying .
Seems to be ok at the moment ,still young (4 weeks old) yes we have the £10 minimum fare guarantee but are doing over that so doesn't really matter .i heard Newcastle were at 20% but it appears that may change for you guys as London has just went from 20 to 25% this week . Will be interesting what happens with the pound a job as I would be worse off here if it was not for that ! 
What's your thoughts on uber ? Are you better off ? 

Cheers


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

glasgowuber said:


> Hi there !
> Thanks for replying .
> Seems to be ok at the moment ,still young (4 weeks old) yes we have the £10 minimum fare guarantee but are doing over that so doesn't really matter .i heard Newcastle were at 20% but it appears that may change for you guys as London has just went from 20 to 25% this week . Will be interesting what happens with the pound a job as I would be worse off here if it was not for that !
> What's your thoughts on uber ? Are you better off ?
> ...


Far too many cars now in Newcastle. Our locality test for PH was scrapped in March and Uber are intent in filling the office full of Immigrants who couldnt pass the test. Its like the united nations in our office at times, the passengers also dont like drivers who's eyes are constantly looking at the sat nav and not the road.

Like I said because of the amount of cars its impossible to make money anymore. Its a shame because the first 6 months were ok. But once your office is flooded, you will be going back to whoever you came from.


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Thought that might become an issue,Hadrian did say he would be capping the amount of drivers uber will take.no idea how many that will be .sounds like it will get harder to make a living .


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes and he told me that as well. Im presuming your locality test is still in place for now so maybe you wont be overrun with them if you catch my drift!


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol we don't have a test here ,everyone's welcome ! Are most drivers hiring cars down there ? Or are they owner drivers ?


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

No locality test, seems odd not having a test in a city that size. Yeah seems a lot more hiring cars now. We have also taken on a lot of owner piles of scrap as well recently. Seems some cities dont stick with ubers age rule thats meant to be in place


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah they are going with Glasgow city councils 7 year rule here .do u drive uber x ? Or the other versions ? Any tips on best way to use the system surge ?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello Brothers & Sisters: I hope you fair better on that side of the pond than we have here in the states. Beware of false promises of pots o gold and all of that. Uber will be good for the first few in, get it while it is good, but Uber quickly saturates the markets with drivers and then drives down the fares so low you'll be competing with the bus drivers in town. Good luck to all. Mrs. Uber Jax (Jacksonville, FL)


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah im on Uber x. The surge is a total waste of time here as most of the business is students and they wont pay it simple as. When you do get a surge job ive noticed the customer leaves you a crap rating just because they think its the drivers fault!


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah I've had bad ratings due to surge but been getting a fair share of them so far they really top up your weekly income !


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Hello Brothers & Sisters: I hope you fair better on that side of the pond than we have here in the states. Beware of false promises of pots o gold and all of that. Uber will be good for the first few in, get it while it is good, but Uber quickly saturates the markets with drivers and then drives down the fares so low you'll be competing with the bus drivers in town. Good luck to all. Mrs. Uber Jax (Jacksonville, FL)


Hi buddy

Seems to be a recurring story across the globe unfortunately


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

glasgowuber said:


> Yeah I've had bad ratings due to surge but been getting a fair share of them so far they really top up your weekly income !


Lucky if I do 20quid a week in surge now. When everyone had the free credits you did but people round here simply wont pay it


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Just need to see how it goes ! We are all going to get replaced with driverless cars as soon as uber can roll them out lol


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

lol, oh and by the way hadrien gets very upset when people confuse him for a frenchman instead of belgian lol


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol il need to say "bonjour" to him when he's about .hes in Edinburgh as they launched there 2 weeks ago


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

lol aye defo... Yeah I think Damien who was here is at Edinburgh as well. He tells more porkys than one of del boys dodgy watches!!


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Well you called it ,that's the minimum £10 gone and down to 50p incentive .seems to have kicked up a stink as some drivers heading back to the ph they came from .problem uber have here is that Glasgow fares are cheap and uber seems to work out slightly dearer .
Ph fares are £3 minimum 4.60 for 2 miles then 1.10 a mile 
Uber are 1.50 base 10p a min and 1.10 a mile here 
The 25% commission is making it out that you were better off at your previous ph 
Going to stay till xmas then work out what's what but my sums seem to show il b worse off .

Think uber may have a problem here.heard Edinburgh is not taking off either


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

glasgowuber said:


> Well you called it ,that's the minimum £10 gone and down to 50p incentive .seems to have kicked up a stink as some drivers heading back to the ph they came from .problem uber have here is that Glasgow fares are cheap and uber seems to work out slightly dearer .
> Ph fares are £3 minimum 4.60 for 2 miles then 1.10 a mile
> Uber are 1.50 base 10p a min and 1.10 a mile here
> The 25% commission is making it out that you were better off at your previous ph
> ...


Yeah thought it wouldnt be long. Are you guys making more than a tenner an hour?. One day last week I was down to £4.60/hr lol


----------



## glasgowuber (Nov 17, 2015)

We are at the moment once topped up with incentives.problem is when these go it could be tough ! £10 an hour is well below what I earned at my previous ph .are u guys allowed to work with uber and private hire ? We're only allowed to work with uber


----------



## OldApplejack (Nov 18, 2015)

glasgowuber said:


> We are at the moment once topped up with incentives.problem is when these go it could be tough ! £10 an hour is well below what I earned at my previous ph .are u guys allowed to work with uber and private hire ? We're only allowed to work with uber


Totally agree, its tough once all incentives are off. Newcastle allows to work for an office and Uber however, you must change your doorsigns depending on who the job is from. Im totally against drivers allowed to work an office and Uber though.


----------

